# My friends call me ugly..?



## hannahmariya

I'm the most insecure person ever, I have been for a long time. I know I'm not beautiful and I have a ton of flaws but I never thought I was ugly until recently.. It started about a month ago. About two months ago I tried cutting my bangs and I messed it up. At first it looked good then looked crooked. I wear it in headbands now to hide it but I look bad in headbands too because it makes my face look huge and it's hard to cover my bangs and my friend agreed and said I cut my bangs really badly and that so many people always tell him how bad my hair looks. One night we hung out (oh by the way I didn't mention but he's gay) and he kept calling me "ratchet" and hitting me.. He was messing with me because I was high but I was so embarrassed and upset it's one of my worst memories. He took pictures and showed everyone at his school and they all made fun of me and he told me what they said which made me feel worse. He kept calling me ugly one day to the point that I was crying and he didn't really say anything. My other friend is in on it too and always calling me "ratchet". Other people have called me ugly too and said I have a smushed face. I don't get what's wrong with me?! I think I'm kinda ugly.. I think my face is too fat, my eyebrows too big & my eyes too small.. if I post a link to my Facebook I want honest opinions & if I look bad or ratchet or whatever what should I do to fix it,


----------



## hannahmariya

https://m.facebook.com/hannah.brooks.925


----------



## Morpheus

You don't look ugly to me. It could be your "friends" are just *******s. Perhaps you should replace them with better friends?


----------



## South Keys

Your friends are *******s. You're not ugly, woman


----------



## Xander916

lol your not even ugly. why are you hanging out with friends who say that? drop them immediately. your better than that. they are trying to put you down to prop them up.


----------



## Junebuug

Oh my god, you are not ugly at all. Don't put up with that ****


----------



## ByMyself19

If they call you ugly they can't be REAL friends anyway you are a pretty girl.Don't care about what those liars say.


----------



## Jinkies

Wow, your friends are vile! You're most certainly not ugly, not by a long shot. I think you've got a nicely shaped face and your smile is really nice  If you're insecure about your bangs then don't worry it will grow back eventually.

But i suggest you seek out new friends. I wouldn't want to associate with somebody who criticized my appearance and sank my self esteem. That's the complete opposite of what friends are for.

But you could try talking to him and stating how deeply his comments hurt you. And if he still does it, drop him! I'm sure that he is no oil painting, you should say something about him.


----------



## Payz

You're not ugly, your "friends" were just bullying you because deep down they are just as insecure, you might want to find new friends who aren't jerks. Don't take what people like them say seriously.


----------



## elitebutterfly

At least no one calls you ugly when you're a loner. They don't sound like very good friends.


----------



## Just Here

These aren't friends. Friends don't treat each other like this. I would walk away from them there not worth your effort. 

You have to like yourself and forget what others say.


----------



## Paxous

my friends called me prety much anything..

what the f*** does that matters? i dont even listen now, like i have a filter..

you know what you are and what you are not.. so...


----------



## Jinkies

Paxous said:


> my friends called me prety much anything..
> 
> what the f*** does that matters? i dont even listen now, like i have a filter..
> 
> you know what you are and what you are not.. so...


Well, many people aren't as thick skinned as you and people take insults more deeply, and it hurts them.


----------



## Sindelle

They don't seem like very good friends to me. Don't hang out with someone who puts you down like that. You should try to meet more people who are nicer. 

Also, I'm not sure why they are saying you are ugly because you are not.


----------



## soulsurviver

They don't sound like friends to me. If they are judging you on looks alone, then they are not worth knowing.


----------



## orsomething

elitebutterfly said:


> At least no one calls you ugly when you're a loner. They don't sound like very good friends.


----------



## ronnie72

You are not ugly!! dont listen to them!
Just try to join a club or something you like to do. Maybe a sport? I joined cheerleading and let me tell you it made feel more confident even though i was shy and had anxiety. Slowly separate yourself when you find people who dont treat you like that!


----------



## Sync

You are not ugly.
And you can trust me because I am one of the shallowest most superficial people you'll ever meet.
When you find someone who cares about you all the things that you think are imperfections will be the things they think look cute because it's what makes you different.


----------



## lostandlost

they aren't friends if they are being like that to u, ur not even ugly! u need to find some new friends and ditch them because they just sound like bullies.


----------



## jazzazzy

You're really pretty, and you need better friends.


----------



## T Studdly

They're not your friends if they insult you like that. 

You're not ugly at all.


----------



## Riri11

you're gorgeous  drop those abusive friends, he's reflecting his own opinion of himself on you.


----------



## thombom

hannahmariya said:


> I'm the most insecure person ever, I have been for a long time. I know I'm not beautiful and I have a ton of flaws but I never thought I was ugly until recently.. It started about a month ago. About two months ago I tried cutting my bangs and I messed it up. At first it looked good then looked crooked. I wear it in headbands now to hide it but I look bad in headbands too because it makes my face look huge and it's hard to cover my bangs and my friend agreed and said I cut my bangs really badly and that so many people always tell him how bad my hair looks. One night we hung out (oh by the way I didn't mention but he's gay) and he kept calling me "ratchet" and hitting me.. He was messing with me because I was high but I was so embarrassed and upset it's one of my worst memories. He took pictures and showed everyone at his school and they all made fun of me and he told me what they said which made me feel worse. He kept calling me ugly one day to the point that I was crying and he didn't really say anything. My other friend is in on it too and always calling me "ratchet". Other people have called me ugly too and said I have a smushed face. I don't get what's wrong with me?! I think I'm kinda ugly.. I think my face is too fat, my eyebrows too big & my eyes too small.. if I post a link to my Facebook I want honest opinions & if I look bad or ratchet or whatever what should I do to fix it,


You and he are both wrong. You shouldn't even be talking to a thing that would talk to you like that. You're feeling the scorpion's tail. He is just a prick.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Drop 'em like a hot plate. Friends don't tell you that.


----------



## apx24

Your friends are terrible people, there's nothing wrong with you.

If I could get my hands on that ****, I would beat the **** out of him, I hate bullies so much.


----------



## microbopeep

Replace your friends, hun =3 I think ur pretty


----------



## hannahmariya

Thanks to everyone who commented on this. I feel a lot better. I just need to realize that although I wish everyone thought I was pretty, everybody has different opinions. One of the friends apologized and promised me it wouldn't happen again & that she was joking. The other, the boy, actually hasn't talked to me in about two weeks. The boy especially really made me feel horrible & self conscious but after realizing that one person's opinions do not affect my life, I feel better.


----------



## saline

You need to ditch some of these 'friends' by the sounds of it. 
You're fairly pretty in fact.

What i'd do, is pretend to laugh it off to one of them in a brilliant, passive aggressive way.
For example, this gay guy might say ''You're bangs are ugly''. You pretend to find it funny, and say ''I know! Between my bangs and your *nose*, our babies would be hideous!!''

*nose, big forehead, wonky eyes, teeth.....anything. Give him a nice little complex and then forget about him


----------

